
U.S. Carbon Pollution Surged in 2018, After Years of Stasis - toufiqbarhamov
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/01/us-carbon-pollution-rose-2018/577549/
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
>The Rhodium report is not the first clue that 2018 was basically a terrible
year for the climate. Last month, two studies also found that worldwide carbon
emissions surged in 2018. This change is a discouraging sign, since global
emissions stagnated through the middle of the decade.

Between this article and events such as the fuel tax protests in France, I
have no hope of coming up with a political solution to global warming before
it's too late. Our only hope is a technical solution.

If you look at population growth, starting with Malthus, people warned of the
dangers of overpopulation and urged people to abstain from sex, so as not to
have too many children. Despite grim warnings that didn't happen. Then medical
science came up with a pill a that a woman could swallow once a day which
would prevent pregnancy. As people over the world gained access to it, the
population growth rate has declined, and the population is projected to
stabilize. I sincerely hope that something like this will be the story with
global warning.

~~~
shard972
> If you look at population growth, starting with Malthus, people warned of
> the dangers of overpopulation and urged people to abstain from sex, so as
> not to have too many children. Despite grim warnings that didn't happen.

It has already happened in the west, even birth-happy countries like france
have gone under replacement rates and their native populations are decreasing.

Even China is starting to slow down, hence why we see China moving towards
introducing baby bonus schemes.

Currently Africa is the big holdout with their population still rising
drastically but currently there isn't really any plan for Africa to reduce
it's population.

If anything, with African emigration increasing and no other major forces
counteracting it, we are probably going to see Africa continue to grow in
population for years to come. For whatever reason, Africa just isn't jumping
on the pill bandwagon.

------
Bucephalus355
Production is moving from China to here. Production here is much cleaner. Of
course China lies about its pollution numbers. Why wouldn’t they? They heavily
exaggerate about the GDP numbers. In Congress the Natural Resources Committee
has also shown pretty conclusively that China has paid off the large
environmental groups in the US to not speak of / address situation in China.

~~~
shard972
To the people downvoting this, what else are we to believe in regards to CFC
emissions apparently being illegal for quite a few years now, but yet we are
seeing CFC emissions rise specifically in east Asia
[https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2018/12/industrial-chloroform-
emi...](https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2018/12/industrial-chloroform-emissions-
are-rising-and-thats-bad-news/)

If they lie about CFC emissions, why on earth would they be truthful about
carbon dioxide?

~~~
toufiqbarhamov
At a guess, the reaction might be down to the fact that the article talks
specifically about a rise in U.S. carbon pollution, and the person you’re
responding to pivoted to China.

